# BNBGoodies bodies available



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

There is a seller on ebay, **traxs**, that is selling some of the BNBGoodies bodies. As I understand, Bruce Gavins (BNBGoodies) is producing the bodies and Traxs is selling them. Good to have the quality bodies available again. 

Welcome back Bruce!!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

yup, and some all new molds too. Ive already bought over a half dozen of them.


----------



## Road Rage (Jul 14, 2006)

First I'd like to thank all the nice people I have had the pleasure to talk with since I returned . It is mainly why I am back and alittle that I enjoy doing it. The big thing is the new name for the line of cars since we have combine the Bad Dog and the BNBgoodies lines along with all the new stuff coming out soon. The new name is *Bad Dawg Slot Cars *( alittle Philly slur to it) We also have been sending out in the recent weeks packages a list of the cars and how to order them off ebay . The price stays @ the $7.50 price point per car. The list has the 10 colors we make them in and we are now using a new type of pigment which is bright and red not pink! Also for those who do not have a list I am going to put a list on my ME page on ebay . For those who are not familuar it is the icon next to my feedback rating and it a bold ME icon. Okay ,well I'm getting back to making some new car molds . Oh and this is for Bob..zilla and those interested I will be putting one or a few pictures up of the shop for thier enjoyment.

Bruce


----------



## Road Rage (Jul 14, 2006)

*new track at the coast*

I almost forgot we purchased the ThunderDome Track from a dealer from the mid west . We are moving into one of my larger stores here so there plenty of room and who know's maybe another track . Any questions from those close by just ask away or just have an interest let us know .

Bruce


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

I know where I will be spending more money that I don't have.

Dave


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Welcome back. Bruce. I thought I was never never gonna get a chance to buy more of your bodys. Good to know you're healthy enough to start up again. I'll try to make it worth your while.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi bruce, I have bought from you on the bay in the past, nice cars. Welcome back I hope all is well, there has been a lot of discussion concerning you and the hole left in this hobby when we could not contact you. It's great to hear your back! All the best, Chris Marren!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I like the $7.50 price point -- In our sports car series we use the Open Cockpit Racer body for our LMP class. In the past I have arranged to get resin copies made but paid near $12 per copy. I'll be ordering from you from now on. Thanks again, Bruce, nice to have you back.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I am very happy to have you back Bruce, and extremely happy to have your bodies available at a very reasonable price. I can guarantee I'll be a regular customer. So many bodies!! So little places to hide them!! LOL!! Awesome news!!! :woohoo:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Gonna have a web site to order from? :thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hey look at that Kewl Kustom....it's what we will be saying soon!*

Bruce,

I just checked for the shop picture and it's not up yet on your "me" page and will keep checking back to see it for sure!

Also it is going to be a Blast to paint up some Trick Trucks and Other Kool bodies you guys making again along, with a bunch of new ones. Welcome Back Mr. I make slot car bodies for fun.

Bob...You mold em' & we'll build em'...zilla


----------



## Road Rage (Jul 14, 2006)

Right now we are holding off on the website. If you want to order there will be a list on My ME page on ebay and we have been sending car list in our packages from the auctions and this will be updated monthly . The cars are up every week so theres pictures there and if there is a question just e-mail us at traxshobbies @ymail.com. I can take what ever pictures you need and I can send them out . The problem is I have so much going on outside of slotcars right now and my time is limited . I went the route of paying someone to build a site and after $7k I still had a site under construction and not making money . Please just bare with me with this . I'd rather spend the time and money building new masters and molds for now. Thanks for your input and interest. Bruce


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Welcome back Bruce!!! HHEEEEYYYY look guys Bruce is back. sorry i got carryed away. lol fcb


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Road Rage said:


> I almost forgot we purchased the ThunderDome Track from a dealer from the mid west . We are moving into one of my larger stores here so there plenty of room and who know's maybe another track . Any questions from those close by just ask away or just have an interest let us know .
> 
> Bruce


Bruce,
Glad to have you back. Just where is close by? If my memory serves me (and it might not...i'm old...lol), I might just be a few hours away.


----------



## Road Rage (Jul 14, 2006)

well we are a good distance from you ,but I also have a hotel next to the stores we own so there's nice rooms to rest in after racing ...LOL We are in Long Beach about 2 to 2.5 hours from you . Just a hop skip and a jump thru the trees from you. 

Bruce

Have some new items coming out this week in the auctions .


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Bruce,

Great to hear that your feeling better. I love your work, but missed out on past opportunities to buy from you. Wish I read this post prior to visiting ebay tonight. Like the jacka$$ I am, I just bid up two tjet bodies, and they weren't even in the colors I preferred. I'm hoping that that ME page will be up soon so that I can salvage my stupidity and possibly order some other bodies to go along with my spastic auction winnings.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I won 2, I hope I get a list with my package, if not, I'll wait for the me page too.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

I have been trying to remember to send the list with every box so you should get one .Also the Me page list is up and I'm thinking of putting some kind of list on the description of each auction just under the description of whats in the auction and the terms . And I'd like to add to the bottom of it what is in the works and a estimate of when it will be released. Maybe that will result in some good or bad feedback .

Bruce


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

is there any chance to see a "classic" online-shop in the future, in place of the ebay shop ? 

do you accept orders form french h0 enthusiasts too ? 

bye


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

yes we do ship to Europe. We ship first class international and combine shipping.

Bruce


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

OK, thank you for the answer. If you see a ebay message from a ebay member named "demether2", it will be me 

another question, do you plan to create other LMP-type body kits ? thank you

dimitri


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> I have been trying to remember to send the list with every box so you should get one .Also the Me page list is up and I'm thinking of putting some kind of list on the description of each auction just under the description of whats in the auction and the terms . And I'd like to add to the bottom of it what is in the works and a estimate of when it will be released. Maybe that will result in some good or bad feedback .
> 
> Bruce


*Bruce ,
just a thought here but why not create a PDF file or even a simple word doc with your prices and bodies for now then utilize HT for a moment to list it here or under the for sale section ? Annouce it and let folks who wish to do so download or copy the list from here ? Won't hit everyone yet but get ya started atleast and save some paper notes if you make mention of where to find it in your ebay listing. It's a temp fix for now but could help in the interum.

Dennis *


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

If you are reading this go check out the 55 Chevy Funny Cars they make on their E-pAY listings....Oooooooh Yeah! 

Bob...broke right now...zilla


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey zilla I have the molds and they'll be there when your wallet recovers. 

Dennis , I have the list on my ME page now and plan on putting the list on every auction starting next week in the description area. No price or mention of selling in that area ,but they will all go at the normal price . If I can mention one pricing adjustment starting in March the Flip fronts will increase to $8.50 each because of the number of parts and number of molds to maintain. Have to admit that is still better then the $17.50 I use to charge! The list of new projects are growing and that list will also be in the same locations as the list for sale with estimated release dates . So get ready .

Bruce


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I just got one of the open cockpit racers from Bad Dawg Slot Cars along with a price list. I have posted on my website for all to review if you wish.
Perhaps Bruce will e-mail to me the updated list when available and I can keep the list current on the site.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*Bad Dawg Slot Car List*

New list will be ready *March 1st *with some new releases slated for release in March. I will e-mail you a copy Gary when I have it ready . I can't tell you guys how many ideas I have so I'll do my best of doing alittle of everything . New store is coming along for a a scheduled opening in March. I would like to thank everyone who's e-mailed and post suggestions and if you haven't had a chance yet let me know about them. I have believe it or not about 100 car bodies lined up . can't do them all at once ,but in time they will be done .Depending on interest those will be done first . Just having fun and taking it one day at a time.

Bruce


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Bruce, do you have a long wheel base Gran Torino 72-76 set up for a Tyco pan chassis?
How about a 77 Tbird or 76 Cougar for the same chassis?

Just wondering, I like the 70s stuff on Tycos.

Rich


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

would love to see 68,69 or 70 roadrunners, 68 barracuda, 68 and 69 dodge chargers all on tyco chassis!!! any new mopars on tyco chassis!!

Wes


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow some cool stuff. I think some time back I did the the starsky and hutch gran torino .what year was that? That fit a tyco narrow440x2 chassis


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

oh since we are talking Tv/movie cars I thinking of coming back out with my original Back to the future delorean /Sg chassis, fred and barney flintstone cars/ afx magnatraction , and green hornet car/ tyco 440x2 wide pan. Any interest?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> oh since we are talking Tv/movie cars I thinking of coming back out with my original Back to the future delorean /Sg chassis, fred and barney flintstone cars/ afx magnatraction , and green hornet car/ tyco 440x2 wide pan. Any interest?


YES!!!

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

LeeRoy98 said:


> There is a seller on ebay, **traxs**, that is selling some of the BNBGoodies bodies. As I understand, Bruce Gavins (BNBGoodies) is producing the bodies and Traxs is selling them. Good to have the quality bodies available again.
> 
> Welcome back Bruce!!!
> 
> ...


Is the seller ID correct?

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Never mind, I didn't put the ** on the ends.

Marty


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Bruce, do you have a long wheel base Gran Torino 72-76 set up for a Tyco pan chassis?
> How about a 77 Tbird or 76 Cougar for the same chassis?
> 
> Just wondering, I like the 70s stuff on Tycos.
> ...


I like the '70s NASCAR stuff also, for Tyco also. The AFX Magnum, Mercury, Matador and Thunderbird will all fit short wheelbase Tyco. (hint hint) :thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Id like to see some Mad Max cars done to fit either Tyco or AFX/XT chassis. The Interceptor, MFP patrol cars, Humungus' 6-wheeler, The tanker rig, the snake tow tuck with harpoons...theres just so many that are so cool. Trouble is, theres no die-cast versions to adapt.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> oh since we are talking Tv/movie cars I thinking of coming back out with my original Back to the future delorean /Sg chassis, fred and barney flintstone cars/ afx magnatraction , and green hornet car/ tyco 440x2 wide pan. Any interest?


Yes, Yes and Yes

Dave


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I know alot of people did it, but no one does a good quality Batmobile tjet repro. and I would like to see the Green Hornet car too, but in tjet form.

It would be awesome to order a rainbow of batmobiles.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

any particular brand would be best to copy of the batmobile? I use to have a nice t-jet green hornet I'll have to look for that.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Well the t-jet batmobile was kinda herdy gerdy up on its posts. Like many T-jets they never really sat quite right. 

To capture the essence of the low slung batmobile ya may have to go AFX/Xtraction style chassis with the raised axle heights. Naturally the forward trunk area will come into play rather quickly as the chassis gets pushed up.

I always wanted to try the t-jet bat mobile on a drop axle t-jet chassis but never pulled the trigger due to the high ante for an original batmobile.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Bruce, Some Cars I would love to see.. Dodge Corenet <,sp> 70's 66 Chevy II Late 50's Mercs and pick me ups of any flavour....Chevy II's would be a cool race body if slammed down right.. The Coronet is just a plain cool car all around love the front grill on it...


Dave


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a nice chevy 2 nova I'm working for a tyco wide pan in the works as we speak


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> I have a nice chevy 2 nova I'm working for a tyco wide pan in the works as we speak


You da man Bruce! you just want my credit card now or my first born? ( she's friggen expensive anyways...)


lol

Dave


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

no thanks ,you keep her I have my own .just send me your credit card ...lol


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I would love to have a Fred and barney Flintstone . fcb


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

can you do a golf cart?? fcb


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

Golf cart was mine also even though some like to take credit for it . I'm not sure whether I should be flattrred or mad about those who try to take credit for my work or use my bodies to reproduce thier own . I guess a few thought I was never coming back .Fred and Barney will be back soon need to refresh the molds .


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Bruce, wheres that updated list gonna be? I didnt see anything different on your 'Me' page last I checked the Bay


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

I haven't put the new releases up yet . And I have decide to post them right before I release them that way if something changes I'm not going to upset anyone and I guess I'll keep everyone guessing what's next . Don't worry I don't anyone will be disappointed. I'm still a bit behind re - dressing some old molds and fixing some things -or changes to improve old stuff . If I'm alittle behind I apoligize .


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

No worries Bruce. Id rather you take your time and do it all the right way, then rush it and dissapoint.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree with jeep, take your time, and don't get yourself overwhelmed. We want ya around for a good long time!!! Keep your stress levels down so it don't bite'cha on the butt again!!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

A T-bucket for Mega G would be very cool too.


----------

